# New Park Being Built in Burlington



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

This new park seen from #5 highway between Burlington and Waterdown. It connects to Kern Cliff Park. Lots if squirrels. Maybe it will be home to a future Ontario meet. Its all fenced in.

Pictures are in my forth post down


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

trying to load pics


----------



## wenryder (Oct 21, 2010)

Is it off of Kerns Rd? That's where my in-laws live! I've walked Obie there a few times now.


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

wenryder said:


> Is it off of Kerns Rd? That's where my in-laws live! I've walked Obie there a few times now.


Do in-laws live in the last court before park, I know someone there.


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

heres pictures


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

only copied one pic, will try again


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

here we go again

<a href="Pictures by triton222 - Photobucket" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc475/triton222/SNC00115.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

one more try










Do I have to copy every IMG for each pic


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

another shot

http://i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc475/triton222/SNC00099.jpg


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

2Retrievers222 said:


> one more try
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes but you can put as many pictures in one post as you want. You can also add a comment to each picture individually. It takes a little getting used to but if you have a tab open for both PhotoBucket and GRF side by side you can do it pretty quick.


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Pictures by triton222 - Photobucket


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I see your boys are helping with the construction. Will this park include an off leash area for the dogs?


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Its has 6 sections, so I have know idea.

SNC00089.mp4 video by triton222 - Photobucket


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Wow - that looks great! Might be worth a little drive west!


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

They put a fence around ponds. They park is for the Pan Am games. Two big soccer fields are almost ready.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

We were at kern cliffe the other weekend. I love it there - so does Chloe.  
Thanks for sharing your pics! I've tried to upload some of my pictures from Kern Cliffe but for some reason they never upload sucessfully on this website :doh:


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Tomorrow I will take some pictures of soccer fields and overview of park.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

wow what a great place to explore!


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

One end of the ponds has no fence.


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Soccer fields are done. Kids play area.


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

Does anyone know when this is going to be done, and is the dog park area the part that's going to have a pond?


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

I can find out. Will call city Friday or earlier. Don,t think there will be a official dog park area.

Here,s some info.

http://cms.burlington.ca/Page6346.aspx?DateTime=634126752000000000&PageMode=Print


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Might be open this fall or will be next spring.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wow, what an amazing park-it looks so nice and so big.

I especially love the two Golden Foremen overseeing the project!


----------

